# St. Paul's Liturgy



## luvroftheWord (Jul 8, 2004)

Here is an order of worship from a few Sundays ago at my church, St Paul's PCA in Orlando. I'd be interested in anyone's thoughts on it. Personally, I think it's great... great enough to type the whole thing out myself for you to read. 

* = Congregation standing
---------------------------


[size=24:7cd71a0dd0]Order for the Celebration &amp; Worship of God[/size:7cd71a0dd0]
4th Sunday after Pentecost; June 27, 2004, 11:00 A.M.

[size=18:7cd71a0dd0]Preparation for Worship &amp; Pre-service Music[/size:7cd71a0dd0]
&quot;Elevation&quot;, by Auguste Durand

[size=18:7cd71a0dd0]Welcome &amp; Announcements[/size:7cd71a0dd0]

[size=18:7cd71a0dd0]Silent Preparation[/size:7cd71a0dd0]

[size=18:7cd71a0dd0]Choral Introit - &quot;Psalm 150&quot;[/size:7cd71a0dd0]

Text of song is printed here for congregation to follow along in worship.

[size=18:7cd71a0dd0]Call to Worship - Revelation 19:4[/size:7cd71a0dd0]
Minister: Lord, we bow in worship.
[b:7cd71a0dd0][i:7cd71a0dd0]People: And we proclaim to You our praise.[/i:7cd71a0dd0][/b:7cd71a0dd0]
Minister: Glory be to the Father and to the Son and to the Holy Spirit.
[b:7cd71a0dd0][i:7cd71a0dd0]People: The Lord has shown forth his glory.[/i:7cd71a0dd0][/b:7cd71a0dd0]
[b:7cd71a0dd0][i:7cd71a0dd0]Unison: Come, let us adore Him. Alleluia![/i:7cd71a0dd0][/b:7cd71a0dd0]

[size=18:7cd71a0dd0]*Hymn #53 - &quot;Praise to the Lord, the Almighty!&quot;[/size:7cd71a0dd0]

[size=18:7cd71a0dd0]*Collect of the Day[/size:7cd71a0dd0]
[b:7cd71a0dd0][i:7cd71a0dd0]Minister &amp; People: Almighty God, You have built your Church upon the foundation of the apostles and prophets, Jesus Christ himself being the chief cornerstone: Grant us so to be joined together in unity of spirit by their teaching, that we may be made a holy temple acceptable to you; through Jesus Christ our Lord, who lives and reigns with you and the Holy Spirit, one God, forever and ever. Amen.[/i:7cd71a0dd0][/b:7cd71a0dd0]

[size=18:7cd71a0dd0]*Affirmation of Faith - Westminster Confession of Faith 16.2[/size:7cd71a0dd0]
Minister: How should we think about our good works?
[b:7cd71a0dd0][i:7cd71a0dd0]Unison: These good works, done in obedience to God's commandments, are the fruit and evidence of a true and living faith. By them believers show their thankfulness, strengthen their assurance of salvation, edify their brothers in the Lord, and become ornaments of all those who profess the gospel. Good works in believers silence the criticism of the enemies of the gospel. They also glorify God, by showing that believers are the workmanship and creation of Jesus Christ, because their aim is that holiness of living which leads to eternal life.
Unison: Thanks be to God![/i:7cd71a0dd0][/b:7cd71a0dd0]

[size=18:7cd71a0dd0]*Gloria Patri #734[/size:7cd71a0dd0]

[size=18:7cd71a0dd0]Choral Anthem - &quot;Give Thanks to God&quot;[/size:7cd71a0dd0]
Psalm 136:1-9, 23-26, alt. [i:7cd71a0dd0]Arranged by[/i:7cd71a0dd0] Dale Grotenhuis

Text of song is printed here for congregation to follow.

[size=18:7cd71a0dd0]Old Testament Reading - Deuteronomy 4:32-40[/size:7cd71a0dd0]
Minister: The Word of the Lord!
[b:7cd71a0dd0][i:7cd71a0dd0]People: Thanks be to God![/i:7cd71a0dd0][/b:7cd71a0dd0]

[size=18:7cd71a0dd0]Prayers of Confession[/size:7cd71a0dd0]
[i:7cd71a0dd0]The congregation is invited to kneel. The congregation will pray words in italics following each commandment.[/i:7cd71a0dd0]

I am the Lord your God. You shall have no other gods before me.
[b:7cd71a0dd0][i:7cd71a0dd0]Lord, grant us your mercy and help us.[/i:7cd71a0dd0][/b:7cd71a0dd0]
You shall not make for yourself an idol in the form of anything in heaven above or on the earth beneath or in the waters below.
[b:7cd71a0dd0][i:7cd71a0dd0]Lord, grant us your mercy and help us.[/i:7cd71a0dd0][/b:7cd71a0dd0]
You shall not take the name of the Lord your God in vain.
[b:7cd71a0dd0][i:7cd71a0dd0]Lord, grant us your mercy and help us.[/i:7cd71a0dd0][/b:7cd71a0dd0]
Remember the Sabbath day to keep it holy.
[b:7cd71a0dd0][i:7cd71a0dd0]Lord, grant us your mercy and help us.[/i:7cd71a0dd0][/b:7cd71a0dd0]
Honor your father and your mother.
[b:7cd71a0dd0][i:7cd71a0dd0]Lord, grant us your mercy and help us.[/i:7cd71a0dd0][/b:7cd71a0dd0]
You shall not kill.
[b:7cd71a0dd0][i:7cd71a0dd0]Lord, grant us your mercy and help us.[/i:7cd71a0dd0][/b:7cd71a0dd0]
You shall not commit adultery.
[b:7cd71a0dd0][i:7cd71a0dd0]Lord, grant us your mercy and help us.[/i:7cd71a0dd0][/b:7cd71a0dd0]
You shall not steal.
[b:7cd71a0dd0][i:7cd71a0dd0]Lord, grant us your mercy and help us.[/i:7cd71a0dd0][/b:7cd71a0dd0]
You shall not give false testimony against your neighbor.
[b:7cd71a0dd0][i:7cd71a0dd0]Lord, grant us your mercy and help us.[/i:7cd71a0dd0][/b:7cd71a0dd0]
You shall not covet.
[b:7cd71a0dd0][i:7cd71a0dd0]Lord, grant us your mercy and help us.[/i:7cd71a0dd0][/b:7cd71a0dd0]
You shall love the Lord your God with all your heart and soul, mind and strength.
[b:7cd71a0dd0][i:7cd71a0dd0]Lord, grant us your mercy and help us.[/i:7cd71a0dd0][/b:7cd71a0dd0]

[size=18:7cd71a0dd0]Words of Encouragement - Psalm 40:1-3[/size:7cd71a0dd0]
Minister: (reads text of said passage)
[b:7cd71a0dd0][i:7cd71a0dd0]Unison: Bless the Lord, O my soul; and all that is within me, bless his holy name.[/i:7cd71a0dd0][/b:7cd71a0dd0]

[size=18:7cd71a0dd0]*Hymn #140 - &quot;O Word of God Incarnate&quot;[/size:7cd71a0dd0]

[size=18:7cd71a0dd0]*Gospel Lesson - Mark 6:12-32[/size:7cd71a0dd0]
Minister: The gospel of our Lord Jesus Christ!
[b:7cd71a0dd0][i:7cd71a0dd0]People: Thanks be to the Lord![/i:7cd71a0dd0][/b:7cd71a0dd0]

[size=18:7cd71a0dd0]*Prayer for Illumination[/size:7cd71a0dd0]

[size=18:7cd71a0dd0]Morning Sermon[/size:7cd71a0dd0]

[size=18:7cd71a0dd0]Pastoral Prayer[/size:7cd71a0dd0]

[size=18:7cd71a0dd0]Offering &amp; Offertory[/size:7cd71a0dd0]
&quot;Trumpet Minuet&quot;, by Jeremiah Clarke

[size=18:7cd71a0dd0]*Doxology #731[/size:7cd71a0dd0]

[size=18:7cd71a0dd0]*Prayer of Dedication[/size:7cd71a0dd0]

[size=18:7cd71a0dd0]*Benediction[/size:7cd71a0dd0]

[size=18:7cd71a0dd0]*Dismissal #642 - &quot;Be Thou My Vision&quot;[/size:7cd71a0dd0]

Minister: As the Father sent his Son into the world, so the Lord Jesus Christ sends us: that the world may believe that God sent his Son and that they may see his love.
[b:7cd71a0dd0][i:7cd71a0dd0]People: Thanks be to God![/i:7cd71a0dd0][/b:7cd71a0dd0]

[size=18:7cd71a0dd0]Closing Voluntary[/size:7cd71a0dd0]
&quot;Psalm 19&quot;, by Benedetto Marcello

[Edited on 7-9-2004 by luvroftheWord]


----------



## alwaysreforming (Aug 2, 2004)

Wow! That was one great liturgy! I wish I could have been present during that service, but just being able to READ it was worshipful. Thanks for typing it up, Brother Craig!


----------

